# MEGA JACKPOT in den USA 480 Mio. EURO



## Zwizazadera (31. März 2012)

Hi zusammen,


in den Staaten wird in knapp 3 Std. ein Mega Jackpot von 680Mio Dollar = 480Mio Euro ausgespielt was würdet ihr mit soviel Kohle anfangen 



Tschuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Xidish (31. März 2012)

Ich weiß nicht, aber ich meine mich erinnern zu können, daß in den Staaten sich meistens mehrere den Jackpot geteilt haben.
Und so wird es bestimmt auch dieses Mal wieder sein.

Ich würde etwas behalten - etwas ins Dorf stecken - spenden und kA.
Kann ja noch nichtmal bis 480 Mio zählen (schaffe ich auch gar nicht mehr in meinem Leben).

Ähm .. und die Medien putschen das wieder mal ganz schön auf.
Für uns hier mag es ein Mega Dingens sein - für die Staaten nicht.


----------



## Dietrich (31. März 2012)

Kann man da irgendwie legal mitspielen! XD



Gruß


----------



## Konov (31. März 2012)

Glaub die Welt sehen will fast jeder, da sind wir uns einig. ^^

Würde aber als allererstes einen großen Teil anlegen, vielleicht so die Hälfte oder so.
Einen nicht unerheblichen Teil spenden, aber nur da wo es Sinn macht.

Ich würde mir das kaufen, was ich brauche um mir meine Träume zu verwirklichen, aber keine übertriebenen Ausgaben.
Keinen Lamborghini, kein Haus mit 5 Garagen und Swimming Pool...

Eher mehrere schöne kleine Domizile, wo ich hin möchte. Wohnungen wohl am ehesten.

Einen Backofen würde ich mir gönnen. Lange her, dass ich was ausm Backofen gegessen habe.

Und eine neue Lampe weil meine kaputt ist. Den ein oder anderen Kaktus für meine kleine Sammlung. 

Diverses Kleinkram für mein Mountainbike Hobby.


----------



## Zwizazadera (31. März 2012)

Dietrich schrieb:


> Kann man da irgendwie legal mitspielen! XD
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß



Klar kann man auch NICHT US Bürger ! Hast ne Kreditkarte dann auf die Website von der Lotteriegesellschaft 
(Rechts oben auf und nen Los kaufen ! Ich hab mir 5 gekauft dort) 

Jedes Los kostet nur 2,50 Dollar !

wenn du gewinnst kannst du dir 29 Jahre Lang 19Mio auszahlen lassen pro Jahr oder mit einem Abschlag 390 Mio Euro bekommen !


Tschuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## win3ermute (31. März 2012)

Zuallererst selbstverständlich den längst überfälligen Panzer kaufen... und dann weiter an meinem Plan arbeiten, die Schweiz auf dem Seeweg zu erobern. Unser letzter Versuch scheiterte leider wegen totaler Besoffenheit aller potentieller Invasoren kurz nach der Haustür...

Nebenbei würde ich noch einen Film produzieren, der die Menschheit endlich mal auf die wirkliche Bedrohung aufmerksam macht: Die verdammten Pinguine! Dann kann keiner mehr sagen, man hätte ihn nicht gewarnt, wenn diese Nazis demnächst anfangen, den Planeten zu erobern...


----------



## Manowar (31. März 2012)

So einen Thread hatten wir schon öfters 

Aber:
Großes Haus, wo die Garage mindestens genau so groß werden müsste.
Ich will ne "Garage" im Wohnzimmer, wo ich mein momentanes Lieblingsauto reinstellen kann :>
Wie man schon sieht..Autoverrückt:
E39 M5 (mit nem schicken Motorumbau)
M6 Hurricane
Porsche gt3rs/turbo/carrera gt/avalanche
Geiger Ford gt
Geiger Cobra
Dodge Ram srt10
Mopa Charger
Mopa Mustang gt500m
1-2 Ratrods
1-2 Hotrods
etc etc.. 

Ich will nen Hubschrauberpiloten
Nen großes Bötchen
Ne Haushälterin :>
Ne Shootingrange mit viiiielen Waffen und viel zum kaputtschießen.

Naja..man sieht worauf ich hinaus will. 
Die Kohle wird an allen Enden rausgeschmissen.


----------



## Masao (31. März 2012)

ich würde Charlys(two and a half men) haus haben wollen und sein lebenstill ....
und nichts sparen..wenn ich tod bin bringt mir ein dickes spar buch N I X


----------



## Teena (31. März 2012)

Nen eigenen McDonalds kaufen!!!


----------



## Reflox (31. März 2012)

Das Geld würde ich sparen und investieren. Ja ich bin so 0815.

DANN wenn ich dann wirklich verdammt viel Geld habe, kaufe ich mir:

Eine eigene Südseeinsel mit Villa! (Die Insel muss folgendes haben: Einen Wasserfall, Fluss, Urwald, Berg und einen schönen Strand!)
Natürlich Privatjet und Helikopter
Einen giftgrünen Lamorghini Gallardo
Eine Yacht mit U-Boot, Motorboot und Jetski
Eine Schiessgelände mit allen möglichen Waffen.
Einen Brunnen mit einer Goldstatue von mir :3
Danach würde ich mir irgendwelchen Antiquitäten Krams kaufen und mir eine schöne Bibliothek in die Villa bauen. (Natürlich lese ich das Zeugs nicht alles, man muss es nur besitzten )

Und vieles mehr was mir nicht in den Sinn kommt C:

und natürlich spenden. Man hat doch ein Herz.


----------



## Dropz (31. März 2012)

Scheint so als könnten sich jetzt drei Leute freuen  *win*


----------



## Olliruh (31. März 2012)

Ich würd mir nen Panzer und ne große Villa in Sibirien kaufen.


----------



## xynlovesit (1. April 2012)

Sinnvoll das Geld anlegen, Familie Geld geben und dann frei nach dem Motto: "Man lebt nur einmal" leben.  So würde ich das machen.


----------



## Sin (1. April 2012)

Würde mit ne Zombie Fortress und nen ABC Bunker bauen und darüber ein schickes kleines Haus mit großem Garten, da nen Paddock draufbauen und mir ein oder zwei Pferde kaufen. Dann ungefähr 10 Millionen zur Seite legen damit ich von den Zinsen leben kann. Für das restliche Geld würde ich ein Privatprojekt starten um den Leuten in Afrika zu helfen. Wollt früher als kleines Kind immer eine Pipeline bauen, durch die ich nicht benötigte Lebensmittel von Supermärkten in Deutschland via "pipelinepost" nach Afrika schicke...  

Nein ehrlich, soviel Geld möchte ich nicht besitzen. Vielleicht so 50 millionen behalten, den Rest spenden.


----------



## schneemaus (1. April 2012)

Ich würd mal mindestens die Hälfte spenden, an verschiedene Projekte/Krankenhäuser/Organisationen.

Einen Großteil vom Rest anlegen, leben kann man schön von den Zinsen.

Sofort kaufen, tjoah. Ne Wohnung kaufen wohl eher nicht, weil ich nicht weiß, wo es mich in den nächsten Jahren hinzieht, aber zumindest eine tolle mieten und Möbel kaufen. Meinem Vater einiges spendieren, ebenso wie meiner Tante und meinem Onkel mit den Kiddies (denen würd ich sicherlich ne Wohnung kaufen).

Mein Auto bekäme ne neue Lackierung, ein neues brauch ich eigentlich nicht.

Oh, ich gebe zu: Ich würd mir meinen Studienplatz einklagen :>

Ansonsten sind da natürlich einige Spielereien, die ich gerne hätte, mir aber nicht leisten kann momentan (hauptsächlich technische Sachen wie nen tollen Fernseher, ne PS3, nen 3DS, ein paar Sachen für den Rechner und vermutlich nen Haufen Blurays und Spiele).

Verreisen würd ich auch noch, erstmal ne Woche minimum mit meiner besten Freundin irgendwo hin, dann mit meinem Vater mal, den dann mit seiner Lebensgefährtin nochmal irgendwo hinschicken. Meine Tante und mein Onkel bekämen ihre Flitterwochen spendiert (die heiraten bald, "noch" ist es also nicht meine rechtliche Tante xD), danach wäre dann auf jeden Fall nochmal ein Urlaub drin für die beiden mit den Kindern. Eigentlich hab ich immer gesagt, dass ich meine Mutter nach San Francisco bringe, wenn ich genug Geld habe, aber das kann ja leider nichts mehr werden :/

Ansonsten würde ich mich zurücklehnen, mich voll und ganz aufs Studium konzentrieren und danach da arbeiten, wo es mir gefällt, egal, wie viel Geld es gibt. Öfter mal in Urlaub fahren, Krimskrams anhäufen, Leuten Geschenke machen, die mir was wert sind und so weiter. Eigentlich fast genauso weiterleben wie bisher, nur mit ein paar Annehmlichkeiten mehr und ein paar Sorgen weniger =)


----------



## Merianna (2. April 2012)

Hmm immer schwer zu sagen was man machen würde wenn man viel Geld hätte.
Wenn es wie in dem Falle eine si große Menge wäre würde ich glaub alles spontan entscheiden selbst wenn der Pott geteilt wird hast du noch soviel das es ein Leben lang reicht, wenn man es gut anlegt und nicht sinnlos verpulvert.
Mit paar Millionchen so wie es bei uns möglich ist ständen auf dem Zettel 
meinem Sohn die Ausbildung absichern
ein nettes Haus am besten nen großen Resthof mit Platz für paar Tiere
ein zwei schöne Autos so ein GPower M5 Hurricane RS Touring hätte was
der Familie Wünsche erfüllen
von dem Rest gut aber nicht übertrieben protzig leben (Autos ab 100.000 aufwärts zählen da nicht zu  )


----------



## aufgeraucht (2. April 2012)

Ich würde...

das Haus meiner Eltern restlos abbezahlen und ihnen genug für ein erfülltes Frührentner-Dasein überweisen
meinen beiden Lieblingskollegen genug schenken (der einen für eine selbstfinanzierte Schallschutzmauer - tolles Haus, super Garten, nervige Schienengleise, der anderen soviel, dass sie nicht mehr schauen muss, ob das Gehalt schon drauf ist)
Radio Eins soviel Geld anbieten, dass sie bereit sind, Oli Dittrich aus dem Programm zu streichen
andere Bude! Ich wohne echt supergünstig und supergut. Ruhig und doch mitten in der Stadt, aber ich werde einfach nicht 'eins' mit der Wohnung
meinen Job kündigen, trotz meines tollen Chefs
eine Freundin anrufen, von der ich weiß, dass sie eine coolen Job hat und wir prima zusammenarbeiten könnten, auch wenn es finanziell ertraglos ist


----------



## aufgeraucht (2. April 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Oh, ich gebe zu: Ich würd mir meinen Studienplatz einklagen :>



Falls du Gelegenheit findest, das auch ohne dicken Geldbeutel zu machen, wünsche ich dir Erfolg! Seinen Geist auf Vordermann/-frau zu halten, ist eins der ertragreichsten Ansinnen.


----------



## Potpotom (2. April 2012)

Ins Büro kommen... meinem Chef erzählen was ich von ihm halte, dann nach Hause fahren und schlafen. Ja, so muss ein Montag aussehen.


----------



## Davatar (2. April 2012)

Jedem Familienmitglied und ner Hand voll Freunde je ne Million schenken und den Rest meines Lebens um die Welt reisen. Bei 480 Millionen kommen selbst mit nem Zins von nem lausigen Prozent ja immernoch 300k pro Monat zusammen. Sollte ich eines Tages keine Lust mehr aufs Reisen haben (was ich stark bezweifle), würd ich wohl in meinem alten Job einsteigen - wenns die Firma dann noch gäbe - und ne 40-60%-Stelle antreten. Oder ich würd meine durchs Geld erhaltenen Kontakte nutzen und irgendwo in ner Firma Personalchef werden. Das wär echt mal ne Stelle, die mich reizen würd. Aber ehrlich gesagt denke ich nicht, dass mir das Reisen wirklich verleiden könnt, dafür ist die Welt einfach zu gross.


----------



## shadow24 (2. April 2012)

Zwizazadera schrieb:


> was würdet ihr mit soviel Kohle anfangen




lotto spielen...

die höchstsumme(ich glaub das ist reglementiert wieviel man in einer spielbank auf eine zahl beim roulette setzen darf) auf die 13 setzen udn entweder die bank sprengen,oder, wenn ne andere zahl kommt,einfach ohne ne miene zu verziehen den laden wieder verlassen... 

mir nen privatjet kaufen,samt piloten und nach dubai düsen und in der präsidentensuite von dem fetten tower da ne fette party mit nutten und allem drum und dran steigen lassen,die zwei wochen dauert...
dann dort ein paar tage entspannen udn wieder wichtigen dingen nachgehen wie die weltherrschaft erringen oder ähnliches,was mir dank der riesen summe dann sicherlich leichter fallen wird als jetzt...

ach ja, meinen jetzigen job kündigen und ein 400euro job anfangen,wie pizzafahrer oder sowas udn wenn mir dort mein chef blöd kommt weil ich immer so unzuverlässig bin, kauf ich den laden kurzerhand auf und entlasse den...


----------



## bkeleanor (2. April 2012)

so anlegen, dass ich garantiert nie wieder auch nur einen heiligen streich tun müsste.

der familie und den freunden solls auch gut gehen.

ansonsten 
traumhaus bauen lassen
traumauto bauen lassen


----------



## Renox1 (2. April 2012)

Überall Nein. Ersteinmal 1-2 Jahre wie ein Armer Schlucker leben, nichts ausgeben und die Zinsen kassieren. Denn sofort viel Geld ausgeben machen nur Dummköpfe!


----------



## Manowar (2. April 2012)

Renox1 schrieb:


> Überall Nein. Ersteinmal 1-2 Jahre wie ein Armer Schlucker leben, nichts ausgeben und die Zinsen kassieren. Denn sofort viel Geld ausgeben machen nur Dummköpfe!



Bei 480Mio darfst du dir ruhig mal 100Mio gönnen


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. April 2012)

Irgendwo ein Korruptes Südostasiatisches oder Karibisches Inselparadies kaufen und mich zum König von Gottes Gnaden krönen lassen!


----------



## Potpotom (2. April 2012)

Renox1 schrieb:


> Überall Nein. Ersteinmal 1-2 Jahre wie ein Armer Schlucker leben, nichts ausgeben und die Zinsen kassieren. Denn sofort viel Geld ausgeben machen nur Dummköpfe!


 

480 Millionen Euro... ja, da muss man aufpassen nicht gleich alles auszugeben. Hast dir mal ausgerechnet wie hoch dein Zinsgewinn wäre?

So viel zu gewinnen und dann wie ein armer Schlucker leben klingt auch nich gerade nach einem Geniestreich.


----------



## Deadeye-Jed (2. April 2012)

Ich würd mich auf eine Tropische insel Verziehen und die Welt meinen nackten Popo zeigen und das jeden gottverdammten Tag xD


----------



## Kamsi (2. April 2012)

spenden erstmal an freunde/verwandte und vereine in meiner stadt wo ich weiss da kommt das geld auch an

wohnung mit paar extra schlössern sichern so leben wir jetzt kein vergoldetes wc aber kaufen wenn lust drauf und nicht auf angebot/gebraucht warten


----------



## Konov (2. April 2012)

Warscheinlich würde ich beim nächsten Einkauf auch mal die teure Tüte Pistazien im Regal wählen statt die günstige. ^^


----------



## Caps-lock (2. April 2012)

Ich würde wohl auch von den Zinsen leben, mein Leben genauso führen wie vorher, NIEMANDEM sagen (wennmöglich) dass ich das Geld gewonnen habe und wie Konov die Qualität meines Lebens etwas erhöhen .

Wenn man ne spießige Anlageform wählt, sollten da etwa 4.8 Mio Zinsen im Jahr drin sein.
Also etwa 40.000 Euro im Monat.
Das Geld würd ich mir auf ein extra Konto überweisen und nur davon leben.


----------



## Olliruh (2. April 2012)

Wer 480 Millionen Dollar verzockt & deswegen wie ein Penner leben muss hat es nicht anders verdient


----------



## Renox1 (2. April 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> 480 Millionen Euro... ja, da muss man aufpassen nicht gleich alles auszugeben. Hast dir mal ausgerechnet wie hoch dein Zinsgewinn wäre?
> 
> So viel zu gewinnen und dann wie ein armer Schlucker leben klingt auch nich gerade nach einem Geniestreich.



Sagst du. Du würdest natürlich sofort auf der Millionärsmesse einkaufen gehen. Und dann wundert man sich wo da Geld geblieben ist.


----------



## Laxera (2. April 2012)

hm...

1. währe wohl ein Grundstück um ein nettes Häusschen hin zu stellen 

2. kleine Wünsche die ich so habe (also, klein wenn man Millionen hat) - darunter würden auch dinge wie ein Aston-Martin Vanquish fallen (würde aber versuchen dabei erst mal unter einer Million zu bleiben...d.h. erst mal keine Yacht oder sowas, sondern nur nen Wagen (den Aston eben) und dann so sachen wie nen handgefertigten Schreibtisch genau nach meinen Wünschen und aus besonderem Holz, nen gutes Match-Luftgewehr (neu dann - im moment will ich sowas auch, werde aber nen gebrauchtes nehmen...), ne gute E-Gitarre und Stunden dazu (möchte das lernen komme aber im moment nicht dazu...auch wenn ich noch 5 Stunden bei einem Lehrer meiner Wahl frei habe...Gutschein und so), nen Motorrad und den Führerschein dazu (ne Harley!), nen Haufen Bücher und vieles vieles mehr!)

3. Weltreise!!! - Erst mal USA und Kanada, dann das UK und Irland (und so weiter und so fort)

4. Investieren (damit ich vernünftig Zinsen für kriege!) und später auch mehr ausgeben kann, ohne danach Pleite zu sein bzw. nur "Verlust" zu machen, weil nix zurück kommt!

5. Mich "zur Ruhe setzen" d.h. nur noch das machen was mir wirklich spass macht (vll würde ich mir trotz allem einen kleinen Nebenjob suchen...auch wenn es glaub ich Stumpf kommen würde wenn ich da mit nem Lambo oder nem Aston Martin auftauchen würde  ^^)

mfg LAX
ps: müsste wirklich mal wieder Lotto spielen (ist mir aber eig. zu teuer ^^)


----------



## win3ermute (2. April 2012)

Renox1 schrieb:


> Sagst du. Du würdest natürlich sofort auf der Millionärsmesse einkaufen gehen. Und dann wundert man sich wo da Geld geblieben ist.



Du wirst es kaum für möglich halten, aber es gibt nicht nur die Extreme "erst mal Ball flach halten" und "alles auf den Kopp hauen, Alda!"

Geld will investiert werden - das auf die Bank zu packen ist für die Wirtschaft das schlechteste, was man machen kann. Aus diesem Grunde verstehe ich nicht, daß Leute weiterhin meinen, sie gingen mit dem Batzen Geld weiter für andere Leute arbeiten. Richtig wäre, eine eigene Firma mit Angestellten aufzumachen, in der man das zum Beruf machen kann, was einem persönlich am meisten liegt. Und mit dem Vermögen im Hintergrund ist's wurscht, ob der Laden Gewinn abschmeißt; da zahlt man ein paar Gehälter aus der Portokasse bis zum Exitus...

Lieber ein paar Arbeitsplätze schaffen, damit weiteren Leuten die Möglichkeit der Selbstverwirklichung geben und darüberhinaus tatsächlich das zu machen, wofür man sich "berufen" fühlt als auf dem Geld zu hocken. Mit nur wenig Umsicht ist es recht unmöglich, überhaupt wieder pleite zu werden, wenn man nicht absolut an die Hochspannung kommt.


----------



## schneemaus (2. April 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Aus diesem Grunde verstehe ich nicht, daß Leute weiterhin meinen, sie gingen mit dem Batzen Geld weiter für andere Leute arbeiten. Richtig wäre, eine eigene Firma mit Angestellten aufzumachen, in der man das zum Beruf machen kann, was einem persönlich am meisten liegt.



Das ist ja alles schön und gut, in manchen Berufen allerdings eher schwer. Wenn ich später mal keine Praxis aufmachen möchte, sondern lieber in einem (durch den Facharzt, den ich mir vorstelle zu machen einem großen) Krankenhaus arbeiten will, wird das ganze schon etwas schwerer ^^

Und @aufgeraucht: Ich werde auch ohne Einklagerei Medizin studieren. Aber langsam nerven die Wartesemester eben, deswegen würd ich das wohl machen, wenn ich das nötige Kleingeld hätte.


----------



## shadow24 (3. April 2012)

Renox1 schrieb:


> Sagst du. Du würdest natürlich sofort auf der Millionärsmesse einkaufen gehen. Und dann wundert man sich wo da Geld geblieben ist.




hallo?wir reden hier über 480 Mio Euro...480 Mio!!!....nicht von so einem popeligen 6er bei unserem lotto,wo man mitunter nicht mal eine Mio rausbekommt...bei so einem gewinn hast du sicherlich recht dass man das ausgeben nicht übertreiben sollte,aber bei einer halben Milliarde Euro brauchst du dir nun wirklich kein kopf mehr machen...

du kannst doch erstmal die hälfte,was ja immer noch 240 Mio euro sind, anlegen.udn selbst bei steuern und abzügen möchte ich meinen das es zigtausend euro pro monat sind die in deine geldsäckel fliessen(bei so hohen anlagesummen räumt dir jede bank weltweit einen sonderzinssatz ein).udn von den anderen 240 Mio lebst du wie gott in frankreich.teure autos,partys,einmal rund um den globus reisen udn in besten hotels in den präsidentensuiten übernächtigen...alles kein problem bei der kohle...
udn wenn du die 240 mio ausgegeben hast,was durchaus jahre dauern kann, und erstmal dein bedarf an luxusgüter aufs erste gestillt ist,lebst du erstmal "bescheiden" von den sag ich mal 30.000 euro zinsgewinn im monat...

wer nicht total blöd ist lebt von dieser gewaltigen summe in einem so dermassen feudalen luxusleben bis ans ende seiner tage ohne jemals den boden wieder berühren zu müssen udn kann dann noch seinen kindern ein vermögen vermachen...


----------



## Manowar (3. April 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Geld will investiert werden - das auf die Bank zu packen ist für die Wirtschaft das schlechteste, was man machen kann. Aus diesem Grunde verstehe ich nicht, daß Leute weiterhin meinen, sie gingen mit dem Batzen Geld weiter für andere Leute arbeiten. Richtig wäre, eine eigene Firma mit Angestellten aufzumachen, in der man das zum Beruf machen kann, was einem persönlich am meisten liegt. Und mit dem Vermögen im Hintergrund ist's wurscht, ob der Laden Gewinn abschmeißt; da zahlt man ein paar Gehälter aus der Portokasse bis zum Exitus...



Das wäre bei mir eine Werkstatt, die (verunfallte) Luxusautos außeinander bastelt und die geschlachteten Teile vertickt.
Das hab ich mir eh schonmal überlegt 

Und es wird eine nette Metalkneipe in meinem Pisskaff geben, weil man früher nie weggehen konnte..


----------



## Davatar (3. April 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ich würde wohl auch von den Zinsen leben, mein Leben genauso führen wie vorher, NIEMANDEM sagen (wennmöglich) dass ich das Geld gewonnen habe und wie Konov die Qualität meines Lebens etwas erhöhen .
> 
> Wenn man ne spießige Anlageform wählt, sollten da etwa 4.8 Mio Zinsen im Jahr drin sein.
> Also etwa 40.000 Euro im Monat.
> Das Geld würd ich mir auf ein extra Konto überweisen und nur davon leben.


Ähm...4.8 Mio / 12 = 400k pro Monat  Da muss man nicht "die Qualität des Lebens erhöhen", da kann man in Saus und Braus leben, solange man sich nicht unzählige Autos und Häuser und sowas kauft.


----------



## seanbuddha (3. April 2012)

50% würde ich Spenden. Den Rest irgendwo verwahren und mir ein kleines Häuschen in der Schweiz kaufen. 
Aber sonst so weiter Leben wie bisher, ich hasse Protzen.
Achja, und einen Citroen DS und VW Samba Bus kaufen


----------



## Doofkatze (3. April 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> 50% würde ich Spenden. Den Rest irgendwo verwahren und mir ein kleines Häuschen in der Schweiz kaufen.
> Aber sonst so weiter Leben wie bisher, ich hasse Protzen.
> Achja, und einen Citroen DS und VW Samba Bus kaufen




Ich würde alles anlegen und nur die Zinsgewinne jährlich abschöpfen. Von diesem Gewinn würde ich leben und würde entweder so richtig Karriere machen und Vollzeit studieren, Wirtschaftler werden oder mich dann zur Ruhe setzen und das Leben mit diesen Zinsgewinnen verbringen.
Ich hätte Panik davor, tatsächlich in der Lage zu sein, den richtigen Gewinn auszugeben, ergo ist das die langfristige Wahl, auch wenns bei einem 1% Zinssatz p.a. natürlich nicht sonderlich wirtschaftlich wäre :-) Genug Geld wäre es ja eh.


----------



## Dropz (3. April 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> 50% würde ich Spenden. Den Rest irgendwo verwahren und mir ein kleines Häuschen in der Schweiz kaufen.
> Aber sonst so weiter Leben wie bisher, ich hasse Protzen.
> Achja, und einen Citroen DS und VW Samba Bus kaufen



/sign  Vorallem der Bus ist wichtig


----------



## Stevesteel (3. April 2012)

Schönes Haus am Meer kaufen...und noch einige andere, an Orten, wo ich mich gerne aufhalte.
Familie und Freunde reichlich mit Geld beglücken
Aufhören zu arbeiten
76er V8 Diplomat im Bestzustand kaufen
Ansonsten, viel reisen, Spaß haben...halt ein sorgenfreies und glückliches Leben, welches man zwar auch mit wenig Geld haben könnte, aber ist halt leichter mit viel Geld


----------



## Jay Desk (10. Juni 2012)

Leute, was kümmert uns die Jackpots in USA? Leute, spielt Euro-Jackpot, da sind die Gewinne fast Ähnlich genial. Und reisen ist in Europa auch viel viel interessanter als in Übersee :-)


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (10. Juni 2012)

Ich würde mit meinen Freunden, ganz USA, Japan unsicher machen. 

Priorität wäre in Japan, Fußball Spielen auf einem Wolkenkratzer


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. Juni 2012)

Ich hasse dieses geheuchle "Spenden" gaaaaaaaanz sicher würdet ihr das machen.

Ich würde mir ne eigene Insel kaufen und dort mein eigenes Land aufbauen.
Dann bin ich der Diktator in meinem Land mit nur mir als Einwohner, perfekt.


----------



## Legendary (10. Juni 2012)

Und noch n paar häs...äh ich meine schöne Piercings um den Mund rum machen lassen, sooooo viele bis du verhungerst weil du nix mehr essen kannst. 

Aber warum Geheuchle...einen Teil davon würde ich schon spenden, ein Teil kann ja nur 10,50 € heißen, müssen ja keine Millionen sein. Und wenn ich spenden würde dann für die Kinder in Afrika und dann nicht über diese schwulen Hilfsorganisationen sondern selbst ein Team zusammenstellen, runterfliegen und da helfen wie Schule und Krankenhäuser bauen oder Medikamente verteilen. Wenn man sieht wie die Leute da regelrecht verrecken, wir wissen ja alle dass die 1. Welt, also wir Schuld daran hat. Aber ok, ich schweife ab.


----------



## Konov (10. Juni 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Und noch n paar häs...äh ich meine schöne Piercings um den Mund rum machen lassen, sooooo viele bis du verhungerst weil du nix mehr essen kannst.
> 
> Aber warum Geheuchle...einen Teil davon würde ich schon spenden, ein Teil kann ja nur 10,50 € heißen, müssen ja keine Millionen sein. Und wenn ich spenden würde dann für die Kinder in Afrika und dann nicht über diese schwulen Hilfsorganisationen sondern selbst ein Team zusammenstellen, runterfliegen und da helfen wie Schule und Krankenhäuser bauen oder Medikamente verteilen. Wenn man sieht wie die Leute da regelrecht verrecken, wir wissen ja alle dass die 1. Welt, also wir Schuld daran hat. Aber ok, ich schweife ab.



10,50 sind bei Team selbst zusammenstellen aber schnell überschritten.
Da biste dann eher bei 100.000 ^^


----------



## Legendary (10. Juni 2012)

Ja...Mensch. :/ Da würde ich mich auch eher in einer Spanne zwischen 200.000 - 500.000 € bewegen...wenn ich knapp 500 Mio aufm Konto hab krieg ich das im Quartal als Zinsen.


----------



## Aun (10. Juni 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> wenn ich knapp 500 Mio aufm Konto hab krieg ich das im Quartal als Zinsen.


allein das ist geiz und heuchelei.

ich geb bei mir mein pfandgeld immerhin der tafel. da taugts was


----------



## Legendary (10. Juni 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> allein das ist geiz und heuchelei.



Haha, ich müsste ja nix spenden, steht ja nirgends das man dazu verpflichtet ist. Wärst dann auch so einer, der bei einem "Freund" anklingelt nachdem er im Lotto gewonnen hat? Wenn er dir nix gibt ist er geizig.


----------



## Aun (10. Juni 2012)

nein das ist schnorren


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. Juni 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Und noch n paar häs...äh ich meine schöne Piercings um den Mund rum machen lassen, sooooo viele bis du verhungerst weil du nix mehr essen kannst.
> 
> Aber warum Geheuchle...einen Teil davon würde ich schon spenden, ein Teil kann ja nur 10,50 € heißen, müssen ja keine Millionen sein. Und wenn ich spenden würde dann für die Kinder in Afrika und dann nicht über diese schwulen Hilfsorganisationen sondern selbst ein Team zusammenstellen, runterfliegen und da helfen wie Schule und Krankenhäuser bauen oder Medikamente verteilen. Wenn man sieht wie die Leute da regelrecht verrecken, wir wissen ja alle dass die 1. Welt, also wir Schuld daran hat. Aber ok, ich schweife ab.



Ich glaube du hast ein paar Probleme mit Piercings?
Schmecken Clowns zum Frühstück gut?
Du tust mir Leid, jemand mit Piercings muss dich ja ganz schön hart kastriert haben.


----------



## Reflox (10. Juni 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Ich hasse dieses geheuchle "Spenden" gaaaaaaaanz sicher würdet ihr das machen.



Langsam versteh ich warum du dich Sozialimkompatibel nennst. Wenn ich 480 Millionen hätte, hätte ich genug übrig um zu spenden. Ich meine, 500'000 ist für die schon was tolles und mir würde es auch nicht wehtun.


----------



## Konov (10. Juni 2012)

Mal ehrlich, mit 2 Millionen, wovon ich 1 Million anlege, könnte ich mir ein sorgenfreies leben machen mit Haus und nie wieder arbeiten, dazu von Zinsen leben... alles kaufen wozu man grade Lust hat. (von ner Insel und nem 10 Millionen Euro Helikopter mal abgesehen)

Da blieben von 500 Mio noch 498 übrig zum spenden. ^^
Oder lass es 497 oder 490 sein.....


----------



## Legendary (10. Juni 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Du tust mir Leid, jemand mit Piercings muss dich ja ganz schön hart kastriert haben.



Ne, sorry mein Guter, bei mir sitzt noch alles gut. 

Ich finde sowas einfach nur scheußlich, weil ich der Meinung bin das man es auch dezent übertreiben kann. Genauso wie bei Tattoos die dann nicht mehr aufhören zu wachsen...manche sind dann regelrecht süchtig danach und merken gar nicht mehr das es irgendwann nicht mehr schön ist. Aber hey, das können wir ja woanders diskutieren.


----------



## Arosk (11. Juni 2012)

Ich würde was für die Inflationsrate tun. Etwas das den Dollarkurs ein bisschen was hilft.

Auf Deutsch: Ich würds verbrennen.


----------



## shadow24 (11. Juni 2012)

Jay schrieb:


> Leute, was kümmert uns die Jackpots in USA? Spielt Euro-Jackpot, da sind die Gewinne fast Ähnlich genial. Und reisen ist in Europa auch viel viel interessanter als in Ubersee :-)




arbeitest du bei der lottozentrale oder warum holst du den fred wieder hervor mit deinem ersten kommentar hier bei buffed???


btt:vom 500 mio gewinn würde ich 395 mio für familie und freunde ausgeben und für 100 mio ne neue spendenorganisation ins leben rufen,sodass ich neben sex,drugs and rockn roll wenigstens etwas gemeinnütziges mit der kohle angefangen habe,bevor ich nach zwei jahr total exzessiven lebens abtrete...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Juni 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Langsam versteh ich warum du dich Sozialimkompatibel nennst. Wenn ich 480 Millionen hätte, hätte ich genug übrig um zu spenden. Ich meine, 500'000 ist für die schon was tolles und mir würde es auch nicht wehtun.



Wir sind doch alle Gutmenschen bis es soweit ist das wir es wirklich tun müssen. (;

@Den Piercingnazi

Nur auffällig das der Kleine das mehrfach erwähnt.


----------



## shadow24 (11. Juni 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Wir sind doch alle Gutmenschen bis es soweit ist das wir es wirklich tun müssen. (;
> 
> @Den Piercingnazi
> 
> Nur auffällig das der Kleine das mehrfach erwähnt.



geb ich dir sicher recht mit,aber bei ner halben mrd euro tut sone summe nicht mehr weh...du hast mit der riesensumme einen so grossen fallschirm das du selbst bei unglaublicher verschwendungssucht den boden nie mehr berühren wirst...da wird selbst der geizigste oder kaltherzigste was abfallen lassen(und sei es nur um das bei der steuer abzusetzen)...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Juni 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> geb ich dir sicher recht mit,aber bei ner halben mrd euro tut sone summe nicht mehr weh...du hast mit der riesensumme einen so grossen fallschirm das du selbst bei unglaublicher verschwendungssucht den boden nie mehr berühren wirst...da wird selbst der geizigste oder kaltherzigste was abfallen lassen(und sei es nur um das bei der steuer abzusetzen)...




Mir geht es auch nicht um die Summe.
Sondern allgemein hasse ich die Menschen die behaupten sie würden so toll Spenden etc. 

Und nein für das Geld bekommst du 2 1/2 F22 Raptor Jets


----------



## shadow24 (11. Juni 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Mir geht es auch nicht um die Summe.
> Sondern allgemein hasse ich die Menschen die behaupten sie würden so toll Spenden etc.
> 
> Und nein für das Geld bekommst du 2 1/2 F22 Raptor Jets



sind doch nur fantasien


----------



## MasterXoX (11. Juni 2012)

Aufjedenfall mit nem 500er den Arsch abwischen


----------



## Reflox (11. Juni 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Wir sind doch alle Gutmenschen bis es soweit ist das wir es wirklich tun müssen. (;



Ich weiss nicht was dein Problem ist. Tut mir leid, dass ich deine kleinen Emofantasien zerstörung muss, aber die Welt ist nicht kalt und böse und es gibt immernoch gute Menschen. Man kann nicht alle in einen Topf stecken. Die meisten die den Arsch voll Geld haben und nicht Paris Hilton heissen, haben schonmal was gespendet. Unser Nachbar, der wohnt in einem schäbigen alten Haus, und hatte mal so kurz 12 Millionen übrig die er einer Hilfsorganisation in Zürich spendete.


----------



## Konov (11. Juni 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht was dein Problem ist. Tut mir leid, dass ich deine kleinen Emofantasien zerstörung muss, aber die Welt ist nicht kalt und böse und es gibt immernoch gute Menschen. Man kann nicht alle in einen Topf stecken. Die meisten die den Arsch voll Geld haben und nicht Paris Hilton heissen, haben schonmal was gespendet. Unser Nachbar, der wohnt in einem schäbigen alten Haus, und hatte mal so kurz 12 Millionen übrig die er einer Hilfsorganisation in Zürich spendete.



naja, das beliebte Gutmenschentum hat ja nix mit Emophantasien zutun...

Aber jeder berichtet eben immer von seinen persönlichen Erfahrungen... statistische Erhebungen über sowas gibts nicht


----------



## LarsW (11. Juni 2012)

Drei Dinge:
1. Ford Mustang Shelby GT ´65.
2. Rennrad&MTB ab 5000€.
3. Ein schönes Haus in Schweden an ´nem See.


----------



## Ogil (11. Juni 2012)

Ach Leute - darueber lohnt das Streiten doch nicht. In einem gewissen Alter hat man nunmal den Drang den Menschenfeind raushaengen zu lassen und alles Tun der anderen als Heuchelei zu beschimpfen. Da waechst man raus...

PS: Und ja - ich wuerde sicher auch einen Teil spenden. Keinen Grossteil - aber so viel dass es anderen wohl und mir nicht weh tut...


----------



## schneemaus (11. Juni 2012)

Bei so nem Jackpot kann man aber ruhig mal was abgeben. Ich hab ja auch geschrieben, dass ich erstmal meiner Familie und meinen Freunden was Gutes tun würde, bei einigen z.B. weiß ich auch von Schulden, die es dann sicherlich nicht mehr geben würde. Aber wenn wir mal ehrlich sind, kann man bei ner halbe Milliarde Euro auch n paar Millionen abdrücken, um was Gutes zu tun. Und auch, wenn man, wie ich geschrieben habe, die Hälfte spendet, kann man locker noch von den Zinsen leben.

Wie ich aber auch schon geschrieben habe, würde das Geld bei mir in meiner momentanen Lage vermutlich in verschiedene Projekte und an verschiedene Krankenhäuser gehen, eventuell auch an Organisationen. Nach meinem Studium allerdings würde ich wahrscheinlich selbst Projekte anzetteln, die mir wichtig sind und um die ich mich kümmern wollen würde, ziemlich sicher alles im medizinischen Bereich anzusiedeln. 

Und an AÖ-Ravenation: Das mit dem Team zusammenstellen, nach Afrika fliegen und Krankenhäuser bauen ist ja schön und gut. Aber dann hoffe ich auf gute Logistiker, denen es klar ist, dass es nichts bringt, da ein topmodern ausgestattetes Krankenhaus hinzustellen, wenn kein Personal da ist, was mit der Technik umgehen kann bzw. teilweise sogar mit Standards (Hygiene, selbst hier ein Problem, nur mal als Beispiel) überfordert ist.


----------



## Konov (11. Juni 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ach Leute - darueber lohnt das Streiten doch nicht. In einem gewissen Alter hat man nunmal den Drang den Menschenfeind raushaengen zu lassen und alles Tun der anderen als Heuchelei zu beschimpfen. Da waechst man raus...



Das kann man ihm aber nicht pauschal unterstellen, auch wenn deine Vermutung zumindest in vielen Fällen wohl in die richtige Richtung geht....


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Juni 2012)

Thihihih, wie man gleich angefeindet wird.
Ich bin kein Menschenfeind, nutze ja Foren und treffe mich sogar draußen mit Menschen! :O
Zu dem Emoding, ich hab Piercings, Tunnel und Tattoos, höre Rap/Hiphop/Hardcore.
Weiß jetzt ja nicht was daran so "Emo" ist aber okey, Kleiner. Lass ich dir mal dein Schubladen denken. 
Bevor wieder Leute über meinen Nick jammern * zu reflox guck*, Ironie kennst du aber?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Juni 2012)

Thihihih, wie man gleich angefeindet wird.
Ich bin kein Menschenfeind, nutze ja Foren und treffe mich sogar draußen mit Menschen! :O
Zu dem Emoding, ich hab Piercings, Tunnel und Tattoos, höre Rap/Hiphop/Hardcore.
Weiß jetzt ja nicht was daran so "Emo" ist aber okey, Kleiner. Lass ich dir mal dein Schubladen denken. 
Bevor wieder Leute über meinen Nick jammern * zu reflox guck*, Ironie kennst du aber?


----------



## xynlovesit (11. Juni 2012)

Ich hol mir den Jackpot morgen dann..


----------



## Manoroth (11. Juni 2012)

ich hätte mir n schickes auto und ne schöne und gemütliche 3.5 zimmer wohnung gekauft.

n teil sicher an freunde gegeben und mit dem rest häuser und wohnungen gebaut um gemütlich für meine (und eventuelle kinder ihre) zukunft ausgesorgt zu haben


----------



## Reflox (11. Juni 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Thihihih, wie man gleich angefeindet wird.
> Ich bin kein Menschenfeind, nutze ja Foren und treffe mich sogar draußen mit Menschen! :O
> Zu dem Emoding, ich hab Piercings, Tunnel und Tattoos, höre Rap/Hiphop/Hardcore.
> Weiß jetzt ja nicht was daran so "Emo" ist aber okey, Kleiner. Lass ich dir mal dein Schubladen denken.
> Bevor wieder Leute über meinen Nick jammern * zu reflox guck*, Ironie kennst du aber?



Was glaubst du warum du angefeindest wirst? Weil du uns in Frage stellst. Wenn man Leute wegen ihrer Gutmütigkeit Heuchler nennt, dann sollte man sich nicht wundern angefeindet zu werden.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Juni 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Was glaubst du warum du angefeindest wirst? Weil du uns in Frage stellst. Wenn man Leute wegen ihrer Gutmütigkeit Heuchler nennt, dann sollte man sich nicht wundern angefeindet zu werden.



Ach Schatz!:/
Nimm mir doch nicht alles gleich so übel.
Nur sind die meisten eben "Gutmenschen" bis es soweit ist, vllt sind ja alle hier eine seltene Spezies...

Falls du dich beleidigt gefühlt hast tut es mir Leid!


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (24. Juni 2012)

Wie kann man beim Ami Jackpot mit machen?


----------



## Königmarcus (25. Juni 2012)

Ganz ehrlich - das wäre sogar zuviel Geld 

Ich würde mir damit höchstens 'n Haus kaufen, ein normales und keine Villa^^
Und dann noch zwei Autos (Nissan GTR & Porsche Panamera).


----------



## Gauloises24 (27. Juni 2012)

Würde die Kohle anlegen und dann wortlos meine bisherige Existenz auflösen --> YOLO


----------

